# Amrit Vela - Its Meaning And Interpertations



## Hardip Singh (Mar 26, 2010)

<FONT size=3>For the last few days, I had some very interesting discussions on the exact meaning of the word “Amrit Vela”. As per Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha in the ‘Mahan Kosh’, the two literal meanings are as below:-<?"urn:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



<FONT face="Times New Roman">
AimRq vylw :- iek sMgXw , ArQ 
1) rwq dy ipCly ihsy dIAW phu Putn qYM pihlI cwr GiVAW 
2) mok dwiek vylw, mukiq vylw 
Now, if we take the first literal meaning, than as per the time formula below
1 Day = 8 Pehar and 1 Pehar = 7.5 garhi
This in turns says 1 garhi = 24 minutes
And , hence the “Amrit Vela” should be 24x4 garhi = around 1.6 hrs. before sunrise.

Now, the time of sunrise at any place in the world varies throughout the year, resulting in varying time for the “Amrit Vela”. Moreover, if say in <?xml::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Than what about those places on earth where no sun rise occurs due to some local whether conditions or say at north / south pole where for 6 months its day and the next six month its night, what shall be their “Amrit Vela” ?

Now, if we go for the second meaning given as above, “Amrit vela” is “Mukat Vela” or the time when you all pressure on your mind and soul cease and exit , one becomes easily united with the Almighty. This can occur any time in day or night depending upon the mental and the meditational level of the individuals. So, this meaning says it can occur any moment. 

As my mind goes, this meaning seam to be more appropriate if we judge it as par with SGGS jee’s teachings.

I will be highly obliged, if the learned forum SPN members can put some light on the subject. 



</SPAN>


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 26, 2010)

Hardip ji

Thanks for connecting this to the Mahan Kosh. It makes for an interesting reflection because you have taken the time to interpret in English the understanding of Bhai Kahan Singh. 

I hope you start more discussions on different topics of importance with reference to Mahan Kosh as this will add more educational moments for forum members.This has to be very important.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 26, 2010)

Hardeep ji,
Its a very common mistake to just stick to.."customary..traditional..accepted...etc types of Literal Meanings of GURBANI.
GURBANI breaks all "barriers"...traditional thoughts, limits, traditions etc and strikes out into a Brand NEW direction of UNIVERSALITY..For ALL TIME and SEASONS.
Although various words have been used in Gurbani we cannot simply accept their traditional meanings...GURBANI has its OWN INDEPENDENT interpretation.
In this way..the SECOND Meaning of Amrit-Vela has a more Gurbani Raang..coloured meaning...
We must remeber Guru nanak Ji TOTALLY REJECTED all traditions/customs etc..like Janeau..sihnaan at teeraths..praying like Robots ..parrots...RITUALISM in all its forms and manners...castes, food taboos, bad days..good days..shubh/ashubh/snagrands and pooranmashis..good luck/bad luck..etc types of superstitions/vehams/bharams...special times/not special/bad times etc etc..and the traditionally accepted menaing of "amrit vela" being RESTRICTED to just a few hours of early morning fits into these rejected terms. 
A Daily ROUTINE of Nitnem/bath/reading gurbani/vichaar of mukhvaak/contmeplation/meditation/attendace in Sangat in Gurdwara/listenign to Kirtan/Katha etc are ESSENTIAL to have a DISCIPLINE of REHAT...the REHAT strengthens the BODY to ACCEPT the NAAM AMRIT which is essentially for the MANN !! its FOOD and needed to keep the Mann strong and healthy...BUT restricting all this to a special time and ritualising it all defeats the purpose Guiru Ji intended us to progress in...to be CONNECTED with the Creator ALL the TIME..and not "switch off" when the sun rises !!:veryhappymunda1::thumbsuppp:khandaa


----------

